# Chimayo mild Rub



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I just finished a batch of my Chimayo mild rub. It has a sweet spicy flavor typical of the southwest. The sweetness comes from the Chimayo mild, Spanish paprika and the brown sugar. I have tested it on pork, chicken, and beef, with good feedback. It also blends with woods of mesquite, hickory, apple, oak, and especially red oak (when you can find it) when smokin' with beef. I have included a link to my source, which I have been using for several years.
http://www.savoryspiceshop.com

I choose to use parts instead of teaspoon/tablespoons as I find it easier to apply.

Chimayo mild Rub:

2 parts kosher salt
2 parts sweet Spanish paprika
1 part fresh ground peppercorns
1/2 part freshly ground cumin seeds
1/2 part freshly ground Mexican oregano
1/2 part freshly ground Coriannder seeds
1 part Chimayo mild chile powder
1 1/2 parts packed brown sugar
1 part garlic powder
1 part onion powder

Mix well and keep in airtight container.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

thanx for the recipe richoso. i may have to try that on cabrito. whaddaya think ?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I think it will tame down some of the cabrito's natural flavor and provide a nice blend. If you want a more smoky flavor, increase the cumin or sub the Chimayo with Chipotle chile poiwder, or sub the sweet Spanish paprika with sweet smoked Spanish paprika.


----------

